# Young couple going around the world...



## caos2010 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi there,

We're living aboard our Hallberg Rassy 352 and planning on leaving for a circumnavigation in October. We would like to share our stories and pictures from this journey with you. Right now we're cruising along in the Mediterranean.

Please have a look at our daily updated blog where we're sharing our preparations for this voyage. Link below.

Best regards,

Alex & Taru
The World Tour - Alex and Taru sailing around the world - Hallberg Rassy 352


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Well - at least the million posts you're putting up everywhere are getting spicier. She's almost as good-looking as my wife.

Dude - you're creating an echo here.


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

Colors clash a bit.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Good point. Too "Mardi Gras".

I've got some beads somewhere around here....ah yes...










Now, lose the top and we'll talk.


----------

